
Reverse engineering how Publishers are detecting adblock - yarapavan
http://blog.bugreplay.com/post/153861574674/fkadblock-how-publishers-are-defeating-ad
======
jagatmidya
Link: unlock origin's resources.txt at
[https://github.com/uBlockOrigin/uAssets/blob/master/filters/...](https://github.com/uBlockOrigin/uAssets/blob/master/filters/resources.txt)

